# noob to saltwater



## omiter123 (Sep 27, 2011)

hello, i am experienced with tropical fish and am considering starting a salt-water tank with coral and a couple of clownfish. can anyone tell me how much it would cost to start a small tank and how hard the maintenance is ect. thanks, jacob

loads of guppies, pair of sword-tails,pair of mollies


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Expect about 15 bucks per gallon


----------



## Nazz4232 (Oct 1, 2011)

hey i am doing the same transition as you. I will begin a 30 gallon in a month or so. I already have a tank and heater and stand. So my total for lighting live sand live rock salt filter will be about 500$
You said you want corals, depending on the corals you want will greatly affect the cost of lighting. my light will be 229. my filter will be 89 my sand will probably cost around 60 rock is 10 bucks per pound about. you also need a powerhead for movement because saltwater fish love movement. thats probably about 40. If you want a protein skimmer there is another 120 bucks 

so heres a list:

for corals you need good lighting- depending on size of tank anywhere from 100-200 because you said small
powerhead - 40 
filter- you can get a good one cheap for 35ish at fosterandsmithsaquatic.com
live sand - 60
live rock - 10 per pound
heater - 35
protein skimmer - 120
dont forget you will need rodi water which is 50 cents per gallon 
then if you dont have a tank stand ect more
so if this helps im glad if not look at fosterandsmithsaquatic to price everything out


----------



## omiter123 (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks guys, i decided im not going to get corals now.


----------



## wannalearn (Oct 2, 2011)

one thing to think about. as the last post mentioned buying ro/di water, will probiblly be cheaper to start out with, but over time with weekly water changes, and any other problem that can pop up requiring water, it will no doubt be cheaper in the long run to just buy a ro/di filter to start out with..


----------



## Nazz4232 (Oct 1, 2011)

wannalearn said:


> one thing to think about. as the last post mentioned buying ro/di water, will probiblly be cheaper to start out with, but over time with weekly water changes, and any other problem that can pop up requiring water, it will no doubt be cheaper in the long run to just buy a ro/di filter to start out with..



yeah I agree. I am going to buy a filter soon. if you think about it, you will spend probably 5 bucks a week on water give or take. in half a year you will have spent more money then buying a rodi sytem would cost, i am asking for one for my bday which is coming up, it will save lots of money and water, and gas for every trip to the LFS;-)


----------



## wannalearn (Oct 2, 2011)

awesome....


----------

